# Black with idridesent gold flakes Madagascar Cichlid?



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

I recently got a 29g tank and went to my favorite pet store (not a big corperation) and asked about different fish. And the fish guy told me about a madagascar cichlid that grows fairly small at least for a 29g tank, and he said it was very agressive and its turns smut black with iridescent gold flakes (accents) coverign the body. I was wondering if anyone knew anymore about these fish and what might be some compatiable tankmates ( such as fish & inverts). I believe this cichlid likes its water to be similar to a blackwater like discus i think the fish guy said.

Any feedback is welcome*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I think the guy at the fish store needs to do some reading as these fish will get up to 12 inches.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, The fish is around 2.5 inches now and they have had him for a few years now.
So are they a slow growing fish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No, if they were in a small tank that long they are probably stunted. They may recover or may not.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks


----------

